# A Guide to fishing and diving New Jersey Reefs



## pcrawf (Jan 9, 2007)

Does anyone no where I can purchase the latest copy of the book "A Guide to fishing and diving New Jereys reefs"? It was put out by the NJDEP a while ago. A freind of mine has a copy on his boat and it is a great resource. I am looking to get a copy but have been unable to find anyone who sells it.I even e-mailed the NJDEP but they have not gotten back to me. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

I believe it is being republished.

In the interim try this:

http://www.state.nj.us/dep/fgw/pdf/reeflocs.pdf


----------



## pcrawf (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

Here is the URL for the new publication:

http://www.njfishandwildlife.com/pdf/reefs/reef_guide.pdf


----------



## pcrawf (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks alot...That is exactly what I was looking for....Thank you


----------

